# XOrg не хочет коворить по ru_RU.UTF8

## AkhIL

Я попытался прейти с кои8 на утф... неудачно. При чем пытался не первый раз, с прошлого раза в USE остался флаг unicode.  Мир уже пересобирался с нуля н-цать раз, так что проблем с use быть не должно.

Вообщем симптомы такие:

* в терменалках uxterm xterm не включается русский и вообще кирилица отоброжается некорректно

* при запуске чего либо в терменал выводится Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

При этом консол перешла на утф без проблем

```

# locale -a | grep ru

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

```

```

#locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF8"

LC_ALL=

```

Система обнавляласть в конце пршлой недели с переходом на gcc-3.4.6 (переход надо сказать не из легких)

Куда копать?

----------

## Azik

Наверное, локаль выставлено неверно. К меня:

```

locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Azik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
> ...

 

Аналогично.

----------

## lend

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Azik wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
> ...

 И у меня тоже

 *Quote:*   

> Password:
> 
> tahiti lend # locale
> 
> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
> ...

 Ну не люблю я русские маны.

----------

## kbps

Ну и я добавлю  :Smile: 

```

$ locale

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8

```

----------

## _Sir_

 *AkhIL wrote:*   

> Я попытался прейти с кои8 на утф... неудачно. При чем пытался не первый раз, с прошлого раза в USE остался флаг unicode. Куда копать?

 Вдумчиво читать http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

Чай, кофе сливки -- по вкусу...   :Wink: 

----------

## rusxakep

Пересобери glibc с

/etc/locales.build

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU.KOI8-R/KOI8-R

ru_RU.CP1251/CP1251

ru_RU.IBM866/IBM866

ru_RU.IBM850/IBM850

----------

## AkhIL

Помогла пересборка мира. Но я решил пока побыть  на koi8r. 

Сейчас у меня эпопея с gcc. С gcc4 отказывается компилсяться Pixie. Сейчас четвертый раз пересобираю мир. Теперь уже с gcc-3.4.6.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *AkhIL wrote:*   

> Помогла пересборка мира. Но я решил пока побыть  на koi8r. 
> 
> Сейчас у меня эпопея с gcc. С gcc4 отказывается компилсяться Pixie. Сейчас четвертый раз пересобираю мир. Теперь уже с gcc-3.4.6.

 

А нафига? Собрал бы pixie с gcc-3.4.6, остальное все с gcc-4

----------

## AkhIL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> А нафига? Собрал бы pixie с gcc-3.4.6, остальное все с gcc-4

 

Все много мрачнее. похоже что препроцессор гцц скомпилированный с гцц-4 съедает больше памяти. В результате, при компиляции любым гцц на машине где все собранно гцц-4, система уходит в дикий своп а затем, через несколько часов, компилятция убивается. Так что я решил что лучше уж буду на гцц-3. Покрайней мери пока у меня нет 2х гигов памяти чтоб удовлетварить потребности компилятора.

----------

## lefsha

Что мешает сделать swap на винте?

Linux имеет поразительную особенность.

Если у него не хватает памяти вместо того чтобы честно сказать,

что ее нет он начинает пытаться что-то делать на винте,

но при этом настолько не удачно, что лучше его сразу убить!

Я бы посоветовал все таки перебраться уже под 4.1.1

что бы в скором времени все снова не собирать...

Кроме того лучше всего собирать все в консоле

и если в этом есть потребность - собрать все - то

оставить машину на едине хотя бы на один день.

Кроме того желательно не ставить разных замечательных программ,

прежде чем получена стабильно работающая система.

Это во первых избавит от продолжительной компиляции

и от ее ошибок на пол пути...

----------

## AkhIL

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Что мешает сделать swap на винте?
> 
> 

 

Еще? Он и так съедает 0.5 Гб памяти и 1 Гб свопа.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux имеет поразительную особенность.
> 
> Если у него не хватает памяти вместо того чтобы честно сказать,
> ...

 

Ну почему же так сразу. Есть случаи когда на вторые сутки линукс выходил из дикого свапа и успешно завершал операцию.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я бы посоветовал все таки перебраться уже под 4.1.1
> 
> что бы в скором времени все снова не собирать...
> ...

 

Интересно это скорое время наступит раньше чем мое железо окончательно устареет, или нет.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Кроме того лучше всего собирать все в консоле
> 
> и если в этом есть потребность - собрать все - то
> ...

 

Ты дествительно думаешь что я запускаю КДЕ, в нем запускаю маленький рутовый терминальчик и пересобираю систему??? КДЕ у меня вообще не стоит, мой оконник весит меньше полумегабайта, Да и иксы я убиваю когда оно мне не надо.

А вот музыку слушать с консоли я люблю.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Кроме того желательно не ставить разных замечательных программ,
> 
> прежде чем получена стабильно работающая система.
> ...

 

Вот я тоже не могу понять почему при emerge -e system пересобираются иксы.

----------

## 046

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Linux имеет поразительную особенность.
> 
> Если у него не хватает памяти вместо того чтобы честно сказать,
> 
> что ее нет он...

  Он может делать так как ты хочешь  :Smile: 

```
# /etc/sysctl.conf 

vm.overcommit_memory = 2
```

или echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory

Я тоже не понимаю почему это не включено по умолчанию. Теоретически это медленнее, но практически разницы в скорости выделения памяти я не заметил.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> но при этом настолько не удачно, что лучше его сразу убить!

 Это только в случае если выделилось больше чем есть, и никто не освободил. А вообще виртуальная память мне в linux нравится больше других.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Кроме того лучше всего собирать все в консоле
> 
> и если в этом есть потребность - собрать все - то
> 
> оставить машину на едине хотя бы на один день..

  Чем лучше? Разве что когда оперативки мало совсем.

----------

## 046

 *AkhIL wrote:*   

> Вот я тоже не могу понять почему при emerge -e system пересобираются иксы.

 Ты сам задал такие use зависимости.

----------

